# I think he's a Cynotilapia afra



## J&amp;J (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi,

I've used the Genus gallery and I think he's a Cynotilapia afra (Chinuni). What do you think?



















Thanks


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Looks more like a Pseudotropheus saulosi male to me.


----------



## J&amp;J (Jun 3, 2008)

Well my guess was way off then 

Thanks, I'll have to re-evaluate some of my other guesses too :lol:


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

Looks like no mbuna I've seen before - not like any Ps. saulosi I've had before either...unless the colors are washed out in the photo.


----------



## J&amp;J (Jun 3, 2008)

why_spyder said:


> Looks like no mbuna I've seen before - not like any Ps. saulosi I've had before either...unless the colors are washed out in the photo.


Interesting, yeah his colours are more defined, the photo does look a bit dull. He doesn't have the bright blue colour that *** seen in saulosi photos though. Stripes are quite vivid.

Anyone else got any ideas then?


----------

